# Just Cause 3 Trailer Contest



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 16, 2015)

Did anyone else here do the Just Cause 3 MyTrailer competition? Here’s my entry. 

Strings are Cinematic Strings 2, synth and big percussion/whooshbangs are from Gravity, Brass is from Albion I. There’s also some involvement from the Giant piano library and the guitar is me.



I definitely welcome feedback!


----------



## GULL (Nov 16, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Did anyone else here do the Just Cause 3 MyTrailer competition? Here’s my entry.
> 
> Strings are Cinematic Strings 2, synth and big percussion/whooshbangs are from Gravity, Brass is from Albion I. There’s also some involvement from the Giant piano library and the guitar is me.
> 
> ...




That is interesting. Love it.
Tell me more about the Just Cause 3 and the contest.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks! The game is your typical over-the-top sandbox gameplay in the vein of Grand Theft Auto, but you're a mercenary dude fighting a brutal dictator instead of a street thug killing prostitutes. It got my attention with previews of exactly the kind of shenanigans that this video is full of, and I have been keeping an eye out for news about the game since E3 this year. 

One news item that I came across pretty recently was a competition by the makers of the game for fans to make a trailer. The contest was being co-sponsored by Cakewalk, and anyone interested could download a fully functional copy of Cakewalk Sonar - Steam Edition (that becomes limited after the contest is over) along with a zip file of mostly unedited game footage, some musical tracks, and some splash pages/art. They said use as much or as little of this as you'd like, but just make us an awesome trailer!

It was my first try at anything like this, and I had to learn how to use iMovie, but I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice one.

I actually started working on this, but suddenly had to focus on other stuff, so i didn't manage to finish.


----------



## GULL (Nov 17, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Thanks! The game is your typical over-the-top sandbox gameplay in the vein of Grand Theft Auto, but you're a mercenary dude fighting a brutal dictator instead of a street thug killing prostitutes. It got my attention with previews of exactly the kind of shenanigans that this video is full of, and I have been keeping an eye out for news about the game since E3 this year.
> 
> One news item that I came across pretty recently was a competition by the makers of the game for fans to make a trailer. The contest was being co-sponsored by Cakewalk, and anyone interested could download a fully functional copy of Cakewalk Sonar - Steam Edition (that becomes limited after the contest is over) along with a zip file of mostly unedited game footage, some musical tracks, and some splash pages/art. They said use as much or as little of this as you'd like, but just make us an awesome trailer!
> 
> It was my first try at anything like this, and I had to learn how to use iMovie, but I had a lot of fun with it.



Thanks. What is in the download kit (step 1) ?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 17, 2015)

GULL said:


> What is in the download kit (step 1) ?


Step 1 has the gameplay footage, provided music, and the splash screens. Step 2 is the Cakewalk demo.


----------



## valyogennoff (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not in the eligible countries list :(


----------



## Guffy (Nov 21, 2015)

Submissions closed 9 days ago.


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 14, 2015)

Yep! I submitted and was emailed about being chosen as one of the finalists in the top 20, but I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 15, 2015)

mirrodin said:


> I submitted and was emailed about being chosen as one of the finalists in the top 20



Awesome trailer, and congrats on making the top 20! I think I saw in a blog post somewhere that you should be getting some cool stuff as a prize.


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 15, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Awesome trailer, and congrats on making the top 20! I think I saw in a blog post somewhere that you should be getting some cool stuff as a prize.


Yes the finalists get some swag supposedly, I received emails from the Square Enix reps asking for all of my project files to be uploaded so they can verify nothing was plagiarized/copyrights violated etc.. and asked me for my name and address information, but no responses or updates since.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 15, 2015)

The winning entry was pretty silly.
Square Enix/Just Cause 3 uploaded it to their channel at launch day, or the day before.

Lots of people thought it was lame, and they later added (FANMADE) to the trailer.

Now it seems they removed the video completely from their channels, heh..

Anyway, here's the winning entry uploaded by someone else:


----------



## Vakhtang (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah they messed it up. 

The biggest "prize" was supposed to be the fact that your trailer became _the_ launch trailer. Adding "FANMADE" already ruined that aspect. Removing the vid invalidates their fucking prize altogether.


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 18, 2015)

wait so they announced the winners already?


----------



## Guffy (Dec 27, 2015)

mirrodin said:


> wait so they announced the winners already?


The game released november 1, and the launch trailer a few days before, so yup


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 27, 2015)

"the deadline for submissions is on *12th November 23:59 GMT*."
https://mytrailer.justcause.com/

So you've seen a winner's page? for the life of me I cannot find any announcements from Square Enix on the results of the contest.


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 29, 2015)

I just got a giant "jumper" Christmas sweater as a prize for top 20... LOL.


----------



## valyogennoff (Dec 29, 2015)

You're kidding, right? A sweater?


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 29, 2015)

No joke, a blue white and red Christmas sweater (pretty plain jane) with the Just cause 3 logo on the neck tag.


----------



## Vakhtang (Dec 29, 2015)

mirrodin said:


> "the deadline for submissions is on *12th November 23:59 GMT*."
> https://mytrailer.justcause.com/
> 
> So you've seen a winner's page? for the life of me I cannot find any announcements from Square Enix on the results of the contest.



They only announced it on twitter as far as I know, http://prntscr.com/9k2ic3


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 29, 2015)

That's just a category.


> Our panel of judges will be picking a winner for each of three categories: Best Action, Best Use of Audio, Best Humour.
> 
> From these categories, we will pick the Best Overall winner which will win our grand prize and become the official Just Cause 3 trailer!


https://mytrailer.justcause.com/


The contest isn't very clear on announcement dates, or stating how the finalists work.


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 29, 2015)

Just went back through my emails as I've been awaiting response from one of the Square Enix reps. They originally emailed me requesting copies of my project files to make sure I didn't "plagiarize".

The original email I received was on 11/20:


> Hi,
> *Congrats for being shortlisted for the MyJC3Trailer competition!*
> 
> We will need to make sure all of the entries on the list are original works and that no content has been plagiarized before proceeding further. Therefore, could you please send us your uncompressed project files and audio for your trailer so we can check them on our side?
> ...


The bottom of the email contained copyright information, department information, and contact and addresses to the legitimate Square Enix UK office and the email address checks out. (just to make sure I wasn't getting spoofed).

Here's the weird part. That Shortlist link STILL doesn't include my trailer submission. I replied to their email inquiring about this as well as providing them dropbox links to all of my audio and video session files the same day. I didn't receive a reply from that response until the 23rd and it was simply the same guy saying "that's great, thanks!" with the same email signature section (copyright and contact and department info etc.).

So, on the 24th I replied to his quick response with:


> Hey *name withheld*,
> Just curious but could you let me know whether my trailer will be added to the youtube playlist in the previous email where you mentioned the “shortlist”? Is there a reason it wasn’t added to the 21 already on there?
> Also, please let me know when the team has downloaded all of the assets so I can remove them from my dropbox folder. Thanks for your time!
> -Cameron



On the 25th I received this response:


> Hi,
> Isn’t your trailer in? Could you send me a link to the entry, I just want to double-check.
> Thanks,
> *Name withheld*



I haven't received any replies since. I sent another email just earlier today to check in but an auto-response appeared from another rep saying they would be out of office until the 4th. I'm kind of curious why I only received a sweater lol.


----------

